# June 17 Mobile Sound Systems IASCA 1X SQ



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Please join me in welcoming the Red River Shootouts newest partner Mobile Sound Systems with a 1X SQ Show on June 17, here are the details...

Where: Car Stereo & Navigation, Remote Starts, Radar Detectors, Window Tinting | Mobile Sound Systems the Arlington location 

How much: $30 
When: June 17 from 9AM until we are done
Why: Because SQ FTW!!!!!


Hope to see you all out there


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for June 17


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

bump for fun shows!
I am planning to attend


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

One week away!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

The weather is not looking good as of today but fear not we will be judging INDOORS!! Rain or shine event dont let the possibility of rain scare you away.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

See you guys in the morning!


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

was a very good show. some very good sounding cars, as usual.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Did anybody get any pics?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm sure some people did, but I dont think the guys who had cameras are members on the forum.


----------

